# How to Remove nasty glue residue from headliner?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am doing some beautification to my Starwind 22 and have removed my headliner. The carpet had mold and stains. The problem lies in the 20 year old carpet glue residue that is left behind. I tried various products, but find it extremely tedious and alot of scrubbing for little results. Goo-be-gone was the best , but an hours worth of work resulted in a 5" X 5" square...this could take 5 years. Any advice?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Get a 3M vinyl pinstripe removal sanding disc. In most cases it will take the adhesive off without much effort and a fairly low risk of damaging the fiberglass.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Removal*

Try 3M General Purpose Adhesive Cleaner 08984. Works on 20 year old sail # adhesive.

Regards,
Red


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

give magic kleen a try. its household product for cleaning stain tiles and kitchen hobs. works great on my boat for removing those black water runs stain that FSR won't do. I believe its alkaline base so keep it away from sealant.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the advice,, as soon as the outside temp gets back up above freezing..i will give it a shot.


----------

